# Evergreen Ship blockage thread



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 25, 2021)

https://www.freightwaves.com/news/evergreen-container-ship-blocks-suez-canal-traffic

A discussion about this ship. What do you think the impacts are going to be from this whole situation on the supply chain and the economy as a whole?


----------



## djpannda (Mar 25, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> https://www.freightwaves.com/news/evergreen-container-ship-blocks-suez-canal-traffic
> 
> A discussion about this ship. What do you think the impacts are going to be from this whole situation on the supply chain and the economy as a whole?


Why do I have a feeling this thread is going to become a Qanon Conspiracy!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 25, 2021)

Jeez, dude. I didn't even bring up Q. You did.


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Mar 25, 2021)

who cares
theres twitter for that
i come here to see video games


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 25, 2021)

zupi said:


> who cares
> theres twitter for that
> i come here to see video games



Give this man a based and redpilled trophy!


----------



## Xzi (Mar 25, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Give this man a based and redpilled trophy!


Bruh real gamers kill nazis damn near erry day.  

Anyway my thoughts on this topic are: why can't the captain just pull this little maneuver?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 26, 2021)

zupi said:


> who cares
> theres twitter for that
> i come here to see video games


Have you tried not clicking on the politics section? Just a suggestion.

Anyway, what countries does this affect? Will this affect my import from Japan?


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm... Mostly amazed that they build ships this big. Or rather : that you can apparently sail into suez with a ship that's literally larger than the canal is wide. And perhaps it doesn't look as big on photographs until you look at the toy bulldozer and the two antlike workers next to it *. Suez isn't small... It's just that that ship is fucking huuuuuge. 

2021 isn't a good year for the free market. Wall Street got kicked by rogue traders, the pandemic restricts a lot, brexit isn't of too a happy start and now this. Jeez... 
... 
Just how big 's the traffic jam on both sides now? 


*yeah, of course the situation goes viral. I mean... You know your job sucks when your boss tells you that you and your colleague have to dig out a ship the size of the empire state building


----------



## seany1990 (Mar 26, 2021)

Incoming panic toilet paper shortage 2021 edition


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 27, 2021)

seany1990 said:


> Incoming panic toilet paper shortage 2021 edition


... Because why wipe your ass with local trees' paper when you can wipe them with Indian or Australian trees instead?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 27, 2021)

https://worldofbuzz.com/deja-vu-eve...n-china-similar-to-the-suez-canals-situation/

Hmm...interesting...


----------



## Xzi (Mar 29, 2021)

Ship got unstuck today apparently.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 30, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Ship got unstuck today apparently.



Yeah, but isn't it not out of the proverbial woods yet?


----------



## Xzi (Mar 30, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Yeah, but isn't it not out of the proverbial woods yet?


Only caveat is that it will take a few days to process all the traffic through and get back to normal operation.  There will also be an investigation.  Keep in mind the canal is mostly a European trade route.


----------



## nero99 (Mar 30, 2021)

Subtle Demise said:


> Have you tried not clicking on the politics section? Just a suggestion.
> 
> Anyway, what countries does this affect? Will this affect my import from Japan?


almost all imports from over seas are sent by air mail and not boat unless you ordered a few thousand cars or something like that.


----------

